# Working Line vs. German Show



## Keisha

I'm still at least a year away from being able to get a GSD, and I've been doing a ton of research. I plan on my puppy being a companion. While I would love to do sports with a dog one day, I'm still getting my college and job stuff off the ground, so I know that I can't do that yet. I am planning on doing some agility and other fun activites with he/she when I can, but not to compete. Just so we can have fun bonding time working together









My question is this. From what I've read, either a lower drive working line or a german show line would fit me pretty well. I've mostly looked into working lines, but I would like to know what you all think? Are there many differences in personality and temperment between German Show and Working? It seems that on this board people either have one or the other, so I'm just curious as to the differences between their temps. and personality from people who have lived with them. 

And before anyone suggests it, I am fully looking into rescuing!







I check the rescue boards often and can't tell you how much I wish I could take one now.


----------



## Sarah'sSita

There are many, many, many threads and discussions about working versus Show. A good breeder knows their lines and can help with finding the pup to meet your needs and desires. Rescue groups can assist in assessing a dog to make it a good fit for you.
Put your topic in the search engine.
Really no need to rehash --tons of info already out there. Mostly generalizations.
Nothing replaces good footwork and inquiry. The Internet and message boards are limited


----------



## Keisha

^ I did put it in, but for some reason the search engine isn't working for me. This computer is an old one with a lot of problems, mine is being worked on right now.


----------



## lhczth

Find breeders who have dogs from their litters successfully competing in the fields you would like to participate and contact them. A good breeder will help you select the right puppy for your needs. I am a working line person and have never owned anything else. They are my choice for everything from pet to sport to work.


----------



## Keisha

^Thanks! That's what I plan on doing. I was always just curious about why people picked one over the other, and what differences they saw in how they behave as a whole.


----------



## lhczth

When I got started in GSD there wasn't much of a split. My first GSD was a mixture of work and old show. I just knew I didn't want American lines for work. When I went to get my next GSD I was naturally drawn to the working lines. It isn't just the drive, work ethics, athleticism and character differences, but also the look. Give me the Lierbergs or Marko Cellerland, the VA dogs before the current influence of the Wienerau/Arminius dogs. 

Added: That doesn't really answer your question. I just haven't liked the show lines I have seen. For me they lack hardness and resiliency and many lack work ethics. I want dogs that live to work yet are also good companions. I have only found that consistently in the working lines.


----------



## Brightelf

My answer is: Since you so wisely mention that schooling and career are just getting off the ground now, and that you mainly want a puppy for a companion.. I say go with a nice W. German showlines! Sure you can enjoy agilty or rally or something fun together!

You asked what differences we see living with W. German showline vs. workingline: In my experience-- take it for what you wish--- here were the differences. My W. German showline was less determined to rule the world, me included.. he wasn't as brave at walking on unsure, slick flooring in new environments, but he could easily be calm in a crowd. My workingline dog catches on faster, learns faster, but has too much reactivity/excitability/intensity to achieve that calm-in-a-crowd thing, he can react to intensely to things..but he fears nothing. BOTH dogs obedient, but the showline was welcoming, softer, biddable to commands.. the workingline so eager to do it, do it, do it with me.. but more strong-minded/stubborn, has his own ideas, too. The workingline is smarter, but the showline was wiser. (they workingline is still very young yet, just turned 2... time will tell how wise he will be) It was MUCH easier to live with the W. Ger. showline dog-- because I had one with GOOD nerves.. not phenomenal nerves-- but GOOD nerves. The workingline dog I have deserves time and a chance... overenthusiasm with these lines means intensity that can be so hard to live with, especially when young. The workingline dog takes a HUGE amount of work to keep him in line, as he believes himself to be The King of All Things. On a forum, this sounds funny. In the home, it means trouble such as growling unless I am a very very consistant, firm leader-- even when i am too tired to be. The showline gave me more leeway to relax in our relationship. The workingline relaxes when he has a strong leader. Both loved excersise, the workingline is young and needs it more to help take his intense edge off... but oddly, the workingline snoozes indoors more. 

Both dogs make loving, caring, warmhearted friends.


----------



## zyppi

I have two German Show line dogs because DH prefers the black and red.

I wouldn't trade either for their weight in gold, but they are very different.

Both have good temperaments and learn quickly, but one is 4x the intensity of the other and is also more energetic.

I'd say, pick a really good breeder or two, tell them what you are looking for, what your time and interests are and listen, listen, listen.

A good breeder wants to place his GSDs in home that are compatible with the dogs.


----------



## debbiebrown

i also prefer the workingline. i have had both ddr east german and west german. i think the ddr's tend to be extremely reactive, thus making your job as a strong leader much more so, as you need to keep on top of things ALL the time. from my experience a person in your position might be better picking a west german workingline. they tend to be more sit back and access the situation dog rather than reacting before thinking, think like alot of the ddr's seem to do.
not that there aren't good points about the east german dogs, i like them, in fact i prefer them, but you just have to be aware of that particular linage so you know what your in for, lol! 

debbie


----------



## Keisha

Thanks for the responses so far everybody. I am leaning more towards west german workinglines. I think if I talk to a few breeders and tell them what I'm looking for someone would be able to match me with the right puppy. See, I knew that there was a difference between show and working, but I didn't know that DDR working lines tended to be more reactive. There is SO much information. I'm glad I'm doing this early, lol.


----------



## GSD07

DDR dogs come in different flavors too, and if you go with a middle of the road pup you'll be fine. My ddr 10 months old pup is very laid back, confident but not dominant, testing me but not going overboard. He forgives me my handler mistakes, and is very biddable. 

Last Saturday when we were tracking I was actually amazed with his intensity. He worked in a new place, under distraction of new people close by, he didn't quit on me when he lost the turn and kept looking for it until it was found, and he refused food when on track until the last article was located. He enjoyed the work and the result, not the food and praise! And silly me expected that we wouldn't even do half of the track I laid for him. He is a bit dog reactive but actually I see it's already not so strong and getting better. But I socialize the **** out of him and take him to classes consistantly and will continue to do so.

My American showline girl requires me to be the strongest leader possible, and there is no room for inconsistancy with her. I'm her anchor in life, and it's the huge responsibility. I love her to death anyway.


----------



## GSD07

Well, while I was typing this wonderful praise for my puppy Anton grabbed my most expensive bra from the laundry basket (which has a lid on it) and destroyed it. Don't get a DDR puppy, they are bad bad dogs LOL


----------



## Keisha

LOL!! I often find that dogs are like kids, they will make a LIAR out of you!


----------



## debbiebrown

i think the ddr dogs are more of a defensive mode dog most of the time, i think there are differences in the east and west for sure., at least from my experience, and i have had 10 ddr east german dogs in my lifetime, and every one of them have been this way. all came from good breeders linages, etc. all great work ethics, just very defensive in personality. no complaints other than that, they were all great family dogs, companions, etc., 

the few west german lines i have had, have not been like that at all. they show no warning before they attack and kill.!! ha ha! just kidding.









debbie


----------



## gmcenroe

I have a german showline dog even though most ancesters are Sch III dogs. I have never had a working line dog so can't compare. I have heard that working line dogs have much lower probablility of hip dysplasia since that would take them out of work, but I don't know this to be a fact. My german showline is still 9 1/2 months old so don't know how she will be as an adult. As a puppy she can be very stubborn and much higher energy than my neighbors american line GSD. My dog is always on the alert for what is going on around her.

Glenn


----------



## Rei

I hope you don't mind if I put in a question of my own - I was talking to a friend about working line vs. show line, and he told me that working line had a stronger protective instinct and will be more likely to defend the owner. I thought it just depended on the individual... protective instinct is not what I really look for in a dog, but I am curious. Would someone care to help me on the subject?


----------



## Timber1

A bit, but first to the original poster. A have a working line European GSD. The dog was adopted strickly as a companion, but hopefully will do well in a few competitions that shepherds normally don't participate in. See Dock Diving. My son's dog, a lab, finished second in the World Championships this year, and he thinks my GSD has some ability. 

They are wonderful companion dogs and do well with friends and family. However, when it comes to strangers, they can be protective. If you decide to go working line, I will suggest a good breeder. I bought a middle of the road dog. Not the most aggressive, who has being trained for protection work, nor the less aggressive. 

My hunch is the working line tends to bond very closely and should be protective. I only say this based on one dog, mine.


----------

